# Tech Savvy Person Needed!



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 4, 2015)

I recently found my old iPod, and realized that there is either something totally wrong with it, or is just set for blind people. I will attach some pictures on how it acts, and if anyone knows how to fix it, I would LOVE to know. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446672414.550994.jpg

You can probably see the box around reminders. My iPod starts talking to me, saying "reminders. Double tap to open." It does this for all of the apps. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446676503.543419.jpg

When you first tap an app, that is when the box appears around it. For something like iMessages or Mail, it will say (for example with Mail) "mail- 10 new items. Double tap to open." 

When I tap a folder, it says (for example) "Music folder, 2 items. Double Tap to open." When I open it, it lets me know that the folder is open. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446677209.226825.jpg
when I close it, it tells me that the folder is closed. Whenever an action is completed, it makes a certain noise, letting me know that the action was completed. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446676887.966202.jpg

When the screen dims, it says, "screen dimmed." When I turn it off it says "screen locked." When I turn it on, it automatically does this- View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446677001.713628.jpg
and says the time. If I tap on the date, it tells me. If I tap on the wifi signal icon, it tells me how many bars of wifi I have. If I tap on the battery icon, it tells me what battery percentage I am at, and whether or not it is charging. 

There are some other issues with this, like I am unable to scroll, and I'm not blind so this doesn't exactly help me. If anyone is Apple- oriented enough to help me, I would love it!!! Thanks ahead of time!!!


----------



## MiniLopMad (Nov 5, 2015)

I really have no idea, but you could check the settings and see if any have been changed. If you can't find anything, try resetting the settings to see if that helps


----------



## hamsterdance (Nov 5, 2015)

I think You have the "accessibility" option for voice over activated...just go turn it off. Its under general settings and "accessibility". You may also have speak selection and speak auto text on...check those off too. Hope this works


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks but I spend about an hour on it (mostly just attempting to scroll down through settings) and got it all fingered out. Thanks tho!!


----------

